# removing glue after debadging



## VillicusVTR (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

Today i took my rear badges off the car. There is now the dry hard glue left on the paintwork. Any ideas on how to remove it, ive tried turps and polish and rubbed it like hell but its too hard to come off? thanks ben


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Tar and glue remover or proper white spirit not the substitue rubbish.


----------



## VillicusVTR (Jun 1, 2011)

okies thanks bigmc


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Easiest way, soak some make-up pads with Tardis (tar & glue remover).

Place them firmly on the adhesive to be removed and leave for 10-15 mins.

The adhesive will then remove a whole lot easier, you may need to polish the area that had the badges to remove any light etching.:thumb:


----------



## buddy2shoes (Aug 11, 2010)

It can also help to keep a little heat on the area, keeps the glue soft.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

we use these in the bodyshop, 100% safe and OK to use.










http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adhesive-removal-wheel-Lettering-badge-logo-sticky-glue-/380333896157


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

moosh said:


> we use these in the bodyshop, 100% safe and OK to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh the caramel wheel....just the job for removing any type of glue, pinstripes etc....takes me back a few yrs that does....


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> Ahh the caramel wheel....just the job for removing any type of glue, pinstripes etc....takes me back a few yrs that does....


Bet you dont forget that smell Russ? :lol:

Smoking caramac wheels lol! i can smell it from the picture :lol:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

VillicusVTR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today i took my rear badges off the car. There is now the dry hard glue left on the paintwork. Any ideas on how to remove it, ive tried turps and polish and rubbed it like hell but its too hard to come off? thanks ben


+1 Autosmart Tardis mate :thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

In the good old days before tardis (or any other tar/oldhorse remover) we used petrol.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Another vote for Tardis.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

moosh said:


> Bet you dont forget that smell Russ? :lol:
> 
> Smoking caramac wheels lol! i can smell it from the picture :lol:


now stomps down to local shop for caramac....a proper smell....tasted ok as well but nothing like the choccy bar....


----------

